# Best post workout shake (for Me anyway.lol)



## AndyUk (Jan 8, 2015)

Just like to share with you folks a really good p-workout drink I make Myself. I feel replenishes tissue & aids in good muscle nitrogen balance.. Here goes, blend the following
8-10 boiled egg whites (cold)
100/150g ox liver (raw)
Soy milk or water.
Simple. 
Get passed the bitter taste & guarantee you'll  replenish nitrogen stores & feel stronger.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Sounds pretty gross


----------



## AndyUk (Jan 8, 2015)

Not the best I agree but does what I need DL


----------



## Azog (Jan 9, 2015)

**** that shit.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes that's nasty. Why not just eat that nasty food without making it into a shake?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 9, 2015)

oh hell no...............................


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm going to start blending my cheeseburgers.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 9, 2015)

What the hell is wrong with you? I completely understand getting your nutrients.....but man that is nasty.


----------



## AndyUk (Jan 9, 2015)

Lol, it's nasty I guess but I know it works for Me, it's nutrient dense My body absorbs it really well, by time I'm home I shower then have a meal, I can't see how whey protein can be any better than that, 
Each to their own I guess, 
It is Nasty I realise believe Me wait till ya taste it, but I'd choose it over whey any day


----------



## Irish (Jan 9, 2015)

That honestly sounds like it would taste like vomit...


----------



## bvs (Jan 9, 2015)

sounds horrible, but if it works for you then stick at it


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 9, 2015)

ill try it where do i get ox liver hahahahha


----------



## Fruity (Jan 9, 2015)

Respect. Real dedication, i love it


----------



## AndyUk (Jan 20, 2015)

bvs said:


> sounds horrible, but if it works for you then stick at it



You drink this too? Your actally spot on, tastes like acidity in bile when you've just vomited..hahaha..no joke.


----------

